# Business Card Size Gospel Tract Ideas



## Ed Walsh (Jan 25, 2020)

Greetings beloved of the Lord,

I'm not sure if Defending the Faith is the best category for this, but I do want to defend the faith and share the gospel with those I come in contact with. I have said this before and it is true that when I am in public I talk to nearly everybody I come in contact with hoping that the conversation will lead to the gospel. And sometimes it does. It drives my wife crazy. But I have been thinking for months that I need one or two good gospel tracts to hand out to the people that I interact with. I'd want it to be short, pithy, and to the point. I'm thinking even of a business card size or not much larger. Just a brief message with contact information in case someone is interested in discussing it further. Many times I have thought of composing one myself but I just can't seem to get the message I want. Any and every suggestion will be appreciated. I'm very capable of printing them myself so you can be creative and suggest your own ideas rather than just point me to a place that I can purchase them.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Jan 25, 2020)

Business card size? I'd just put a Bible verse, the name of the organization, and a web link.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jan 25, 2020)

Edward said:


> Business card size? I'd just put a Bible verse, the name of the organization, and a web link.



Ah, but there's my problem. What verse? There's 31,102 to choose from.
Thanks


----------



## Edward (Jan 25, 2020)

Ed Walsh said:


> What verse?



You don't want something like John 3:16 that will just bounce off of most people. You want to catch their attention. If they are Bible illiterate, something like John 11:35 might work. Megachurch members? Matthew 21:12-13. Go big with I Corinthians 6:9.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 25, 2020)

Am I the only one who has ever thought that a Reformed version of Chick Tracts would be a good idea? I used to distribute Chick Tracts as a teenager before I knew very much theology but abandoned them for obvious reasons. Still, they always struck me as the sort of thing that people were more likely to read than most tracts. If someone could produce something of a similar format but without the Arminianism, the secret rapture (though they were strong in affirming that the Pope was the antichrist), and awful second commandment violations, I think it would be good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 25, 2020)

You could do the "Romans Road" on a business card.


----------



## Wretched Man (Jan 26, 2020)

I attempted to create a “short and sweet” tract a while ago with a few verses throughout the Bible in an attempt to tell the full Gospel...

I ended up with a densely packed front and back paper I now fold up in a handout.... lol

My concern is a few verses with no added context will simply bounce off people as the other guy said. My hope is they will read my summarized version of the Bible (no editorial comments, but sectional headers to provide a general outline: creation, fall, covenant, incarnation, propitiation, resurrection, Gospel, judgment, Heaven) which will help segue them into reading the Bible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Jan 26, 2020)

Wretched Man said:


> I ended up with a densely packed front and back paper I now fold up in a handout.



The problem is that most Christians aren't going to read anything like that, and virtually no non-believers are. At that point, you are probably better off passing out Gideon Bibles.


----------



## Wretched Man (Jan 26, 2020)

Edward said:


> The problem is that most Christians aren't going to read anything like that, and virtually no non-believers are. At that point, you are probably better off passing out Gideon Bibles.


You’re right. Most people aren’t going to read that, much less the Bible. And I’m not expecting they will. Im simply providing God’s (albeit abbreviated) word in hopes the Holy Sporit will draw them to it. If one Gospel starved person stumbling in darkness out of a hundred people I hand it to reads it, I would consider my efforts well worth it.

anecdotally though I will tell you I’ve seen people read it right in front of me.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jan 26, 2020)

Wretched Man said:


> You’re right. Most people aren’t going to read that, much less the Bible. And I’m not expecting they will. I'm simply providing God’s (albeit abbreviated) word in hopes the Holy Spirit will draw them to it. If one Gospel starved person stumbling in darkness out of a hundred people I hand it to reads it, I would consider my efforts well worth it.



There is a point that you didn't pick up on. I wasn't clear. Many, I mean like a lot, of the people I am talking about really know me. My 4:30 am stops at the local Wawa convenience store all know me and I know them. From the coffee guy to the sandwich maker to the checkout girl they know me and like to see me stop by. The same is true at the CVS and supermarket. These are the people I need to go the next step with. And I meet new people all the time. I also mean new people I meet for the first time. I am NOT looking for a mass distribution tract.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 26, 2020)

"Build up imperishable wealth by investing in your everlasting future at such and such church." 

"Worried about the cost of life insurance? Visit such and such church to learn how to obtain assurance of life everlasting." 

I won't go on......but I think this is a wonderful idea and hope someone comes up with a good idea.


----------



## Edward (Jan 26, 2020)

Ed Walsh said:


> Many, I mean like a lot, of the people I am talking about really know me.



You have invited them to your church?


----------



## Jack K (Jan 27, 2020)

If it was a single verse to go along with my name and contact info, or my church's info, aimed at people whom the Spirit might be pressing to talk to someone... hmmm, maybe:

“Whoever conceals their sins does not prosper, but the one who confesses and renounces them finds mercy” (Proverbs 28:13).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jan 27, 2020)

Jack K said:


> “Whoever conceals their sins does not prosper, but the one who confesses and renounces them finds mercy” (Proverbs 28:13).



Thanks,
I will definitely consider this verse.

Off the cuff, I am thinking of something like this.
[Front side]
*Jesus the Son of God*
is the [maybe skip this line]
Savior of the World

[one side - I guess the back side]
He Really Did Rise from the Dead
"Come now, let us reason together, says the Lord:
though your sins are like scarlet,
they shall be as white as snow;
though they are red like crimson,
they shall become like wool." -Isaiah 1:18

Give me a call, "and I will tell what Jesus has done for my soul." Psalm 66:16

Contact info etc.

[I plan to print on both sides of the card so there will be plenty of room]

[As for the small business size message. I have never been one to despise the day of small things.]​


----------



## Tom Hart (Jan 27, 2020)

I really like the idea of business card-sized tracts. I am going to bring up the idea with our pastor. Next month I'll be teaching a free English class at our church and it would be nice to give something to those who come. Something as simple as a Bible verse and contact information. Thank you, @Ed Walsh, for the idea.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 27, 2020)

My college-age son had a theology prof who made the class memorize Psalm 103. Apparently, the prof told them he has found no passage of Scripture that more readily speaks to young and searching Americans today. That generation appreciates poetry and longs for the things Psalm 103 celebrates. He said the class should learn that psalm in part because they could use it to begin powerful gospel discussions with unbelievers without putting people off.

I think the guy might be on to something. Maybe a whole psalm is too much, but maybe not, or maybe a part of it would work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jan 27, 2020)

My cards have my church information on one side in smaller print and Isaiah 55:6 on the back in large bold print...

*Seek ye the Lord while he may be found.*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Jan 28, 2020)

Edward said:


> You don't want something like John 3:16 that will just bounce off of most people. You want to catch their attention. If they are Bible illiterate, something like John 11:35 might work. Megachurch members? Matthew 21:12-13. Go big with I Corinthians 6:9.


I like your thinking. Acts 1:18 is another!


----------



## chuckd (Jan 29, 2020)

I like the Jesus Prayer:
_Lord Jesus Christ, Son of God, have mercy on me, a sinner._


----------



## Wretched Man (Jan 29, 2020)

How about a vanity link to Luther pleasantries... https://ergofabulous.org/luther/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RickG (Jan 31, 2020)

I recall a very keen and quite effective evangelist (he was often meeting his contacts for coffee etc), had a business card with his name and contact details etc with his “job title” as RECONCILIATION COACH! Made me laugh but was intriguing enough I guess for some to question. He was an up front evangelist but I can’t recall if the card had any other relevant verses.


----------



## RickG (Jan 31, 2020)

If you are interested, my brother and sister in law run https://www.tracts4u.org/ They wrote these tracts to be brief and to the point. They aren't card sized, but do show short themes that might give ideas. I have another brother in law who wrote a much longer tract in the same form factor, and I once wrote one, but also found it hard to write a short tract.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 31, 2020)

RickG said:


> If you are interested, my brother and sister in law run https://www.tracts4u.org/ They wrote these tracts to be brief and to the point. They aren't card sized, but do show short themes that might give ideas. I have another brother in law who wrote a much longer tract in the same form factor, and I once wrote one, but also found it hard to write a short tract.


I second this. I assist with this ministry from time to time. I love their tracts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 31, 2020)

RickG said:


> I have another brother in law who wrote a much longer tract in the same form factor


Here it is https://www.tracts4u.org/item_home_tracts09_191


----------

